# Etapa de salida muy interesante



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2007)

Encontré esta etapa final de un amplificador linea Hi End que me parecio interesante para ver.

A quien NO vea que es lo interesante no se lo voy a explicar ¡ (Estoy de mal humor)


----------



## PAULINO_CRISCOL2 (Nov 5, 2007)

de verdad si que es no es muy clasico


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2007)

Ahora no recuerdo de donde la saque pero era de un equipo de alta gama (Entiendase gama = $$$)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2008)

Otra etapa de salida poco convencional

100 W sobre 8 Ohms
THD < 0,005 (90W) 
Damping factor > 600


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 4, 2008)

oye fogonazo de este ultimo me gustaria que postearas mas datos ya que el damping factor esta muy alto y trabajaria de maravilas com subwofers tipo car audio.

Tacatomon.

Aunque sean 100 W seria estupendo y soberbio en cuanto a calidad de bajeo. bueno si es que saben de que se trata el Damping Factor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2008)

El resto del esquema


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 4, 2008)

Que chido fogonazo, gracias, lo del regalo me puso a pensar y no podia quedarme con la duda jeje. 

  Digo que me interesa porque pienso adquirir un par de subwoofer Pionner muy chidos del tipo audiocar y por hay he leido que un amplificador para subgraves necesita un buen damping factor pro el tema del control del cono y amortiguamiento que el los sub se necesita para poder tener graves presisos y poderosos. estos wofer complementaran mi Home Theatre Casero(sic) y nesecito unos Graves que enrealidad sacuadan la casa y vere mis peliculas com mi PC son salida 5.1 para aprovechar al maximo las prestaciones.   

Lo de un home theatre con graves tipo audiocar me lo dijo de chiste un cuate jejej. 8) 

  PD: este amplificador que posteas se puede expandir en cuanto a potencia ya que mis sub son de 400 W RMS y minimo necesitan 250 para trabajar ¨decentemente¨ jeje.

Gracias por todo y saludos desde Mexico jejejeje  

Tacatomon

Por que Fogonazo jeje  

Edit: oye(sic) para armar el amplificador ay algo especial con que se tenga cuidado o asunto de como se calibra, esto ultimo es importante, ya que tengo muchos proyectos sin hacer por no saber como se calibran CORRECTAMENTE. 

  Solo de pilon se deberia de organizar un tuto con calibraciones de las principales tipos de etapas, por eso de las dudas de le offset y bias. solo pongo la idea ya que para hacer esto, se necesita mucho conocimiento en cuanto pree y driver en las principales configuraciones de las etapas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2008)

Habia visto tu sugerencia en otro post, y le veo  el siguiente inconveniente:
Cada etapa de salida posee un valor optimo de ajuste espesifico para ella.

En varias oportunidades he descripto como ajustar la etapa en forma segura y con valores "Conservadores", pero este es un ajuste generico.

Creo se que podria armar un pequeño post con esto, pero solo como referencia.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 1, 2010)

*Offtopic*



Tacatomon dijo:


> Que chido fogonazo, gracias, lo del regalo me puso a pensar y no podia quedarme con la duda jeje...



A veces, yo mismo me sorprendo de lo tanto que he madurado en este foro en cuanto a mi escritura, mis conocimientos y mi forma de pensar. 
No cabe duda que era un "Salamin" con creces.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra etapa de salida poco convencional
> 
> 100 W sobre 8 Ohms
> THD < 0,005 (90W)
> Damping factor > 600



 estoy seguro que tengo material de este ingeniero aleman ,recuerdo en un numero de una revista ,que proponia un esquema muy similar, era de muy baja potencia,pero lo interesante es que de algun modo trataba de emular el sonido  valbular,con casi los mismos componentes del esquema ,tengo buena memoria pero voy a tener que mirar numero por numero aver si lo encuentro,ni bien encuentre el material  subo el esquema,se que lo tengo pero en que numero y es muy chico el articulo,no me acuerdo el mombre del ingeniero pero creo que firma sus articulos con el seudonimo graf ,como el zepelin


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 1, 2010)

¿Hablas de los kits de amplificador Velleman? Son buenos montajes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 1, 2010)

no conosco esos kits ,eso lo recuerdo de una revista alemana lo tengo en formato pdf,vusco y lo publico el ampli era un ejemplo de como emular el sonido de los amplis a valvulas,este ingeniero tiene varios libros editados ,recuerdo el esquema en este momento porque me parecio interesante pero nunca llege a armarlo,simplemente en esa epoca estava metido en rf y no en audio.
encontre el esquema del ampli pero no tan parecido,la que yo decia es otra aun mas vieja que este esquema


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2010)

Una hermosa etapa de salida con transistores de bajo voltaje en serie, 200 W sobre 4 Ohms, año 1973, si miran la topología podrán ver que "Nada ha cambiado bajo el Sol"


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 17, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Encontre esta etapa final de un amplificador linea Hi End qu me parecio interesante para ver.
> 
> A quien NO vea que es lo intersante no se lo voy a explicar ¡ (Estoy de mal humor)




a simple vista se ve que trabajan en paralelo PNPs y NPNs para cada barra, pero como no esta todo el circuito no entiendo como los polarizan, con respecto al ampli de velleman, son conversores tension corriente de alta complianza, pero nunca lo vi implementado en un ampli de audio.....


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jul 24, 2010)

Y que tal esta?  http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Discontinued/PowerLight Series/pl9.0PFC.pdf


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 26, 2010)

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Y que tal esta?  http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Discontinued/PowerLight Series/pl9.0PFC.pdf



Full Bridge Class D?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2010)

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Y que tal esta?  http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Discontinued/PowerLight Series/pl9.0PFC.pdf


A primera vista tiene mucha similitud con la Velleman pero creo que @tacatomontiene razón sobre todo por la velocidad de los operacionales *EL2257*


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 26, 2010)

Vaya que es rápido, 275V/uS y hasta 125Mhz... Al principio, no le encontraba forma a esa etapa... Pero esos Mosfets la delatan... Aún así se ve muy enmarañado el circuito driver. Ellos lo llaman "Quasi-complementary MOSFET output with multi-step high efficiency circuit "

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2010)

Esto no deja de ser una etapa de salida muy interesante, pero además es la presentación de *George C. Sziklai* para que le otorguen la patente de su diseño *El par de salida Sziklai*  hace a la fecha unos 54 años, _"El tipo la tenía muy clara"_


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2010)

Un amplificador "Completo" como para mirar y analizar, puntos a tener presentes:
Drivers independientes para cada MOSFET.
Slew Rate algo mas de 300VuS
Polarización de drivers con Zener programable.
Respuesta teórica a la frecuencia, ¿ Límite inferior ?, Límite superior 200KHz
Diseño de 1997

​


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 12, 2010)

Vaya que está interesante, ya que para que use BD139`s como diodos! A ver quien le hace un PCB.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2010)

Ya que estan hablando de amplificadores poco convencionales, por aquí tengo el diagrama de un amplificador Yamaha B2 que me llamó bastante la atención la forma en que maneja los MosFETs de salida.

​


----------



## Tavo (Oct 12, 2010)

Está muy interesante el Damping Factor!!
No tenía idea de lo que era, pero no por el efecto en sí, sino por la palabra. Ya sabía ese tema de otro post de Fogonazo, donde exponía un amplificador (no recuerdo que clase) que según el, era especial, dada su muy baja impedancia del amplificador!!!

Esto entiende que el Damping Factor, es un dato interesantísimo cuando hablamos de equipos Hi-Fi, Hi-End; amplificadores de alta gama. (como decía San Fogo -> entiéndase GAMA = $$$) 

Esto es genial.
Lamento no poder todavía examinar la etapa de salida de cualquier amplificador, ya que me falta adquirir conocimientos sobre el tema.

Sigan con esta información genial, que aporta gran cantidad de material EXCELENTE al foro.

Un saludo!
Tavo.


----------



## juanma (Oct 13, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ya que estan hablando de amplificadores poco convencionales, por aquí tengo el diagrama de un amplificador Yamaha B2 que me llamó bastante la atención la forma en que maneja los MosFETs de salida.


Lo que hace es utilizar buffers (TR121-124) desde la etapa de ganancia de voltaje, utiliza 2 diodos en serie para obtener una pequeña polarizacion en ellos.
Tambien observen como implementa el cascode en la entrada, una resistencia y una fuente de corriente.

Por cierto, utiliza FET de salida y no MOSFET.
Si quieren ver algo atipico, hay una pagina japonesa donde utilizan dispositivos SIT (2SK183) como elementos de salida.

Busquen tambien sobre Hawsford, que publica etapas de salida feedfoward (no lo he leido aun) y Bod Cordell, con un paper sobre correccion de errores en etapas de salida MOSFET.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 13, 2010)

Vaya que si eran FET`S


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 13, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> Por cierto, utiliza FET de salida y no MOSFET.


Gracias por la aclatoria 


juanma dijo:


> Si quieren ver algo atipico, hay una pagina japonesa donde utilizan dispositivos SIT (2SK183) como elementos de salida.


 
​ 
THD（RL=8Ω、Po=10W）
f=100Hz：0.00025%
f=1kHz：0.00045%
f=10kHz：0.0040%
THD（RL=4Ω、Po=20W）
f=100Hz：0.00028%
f=1kHz：0.00070%
f=10kHz：0.0072%
最大出力　RL=8Ω、Po=150W　/ RL=4Ω、Po=220W　/ RL=2Ω、Po=300W

Si que es raro 

Fuente: http://www.ne.jp/asahi/evo/amp/2sk183cspp/2sk182cspp.htm


----------



## juanma (Oct 13, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un amplificador "Completo" como para mirar y analizar


Ese es el amplificador de Giovanni Stochino. Para analizar hay varias cosas:


Fogonazo dijo:


> Drivers independientes para cada MOSFET.


Generalmente en amplificadores con salidas MOSFETs son innecesarios, debido a la alta impedancia que presentan, en diseños de alta potencia puede que sean necesarios.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Slew Rate algo mas de 300VuS


Como lo logra?

Es un amplificador realimentado por tension (VFB), justamente su contrapartida (realimentados por corriente o CFB) tiene como caracteristica un muy alto slew-rate, es decir:
*Realimentador por voltaje*:
Precision en DC
*Realimentador por corriente*
Muy alto slew rate (en los OpAmp, solo los realimentados en corriente llegan a este slew rate)
Ganancia independiente del factor de realimentacion
Cuentan con una etapa de ganancia de voltaje, y no 2 como en VFB, lo que ayuda a mayores slew rates (y segun he leido, coherencia en el sonido).

Esta compensado en frecuencia (47pF), como cualquier amplificador realimentado. Habria que simular donde queda el polo en lazo abierto (utiliza 2 capacitores para compensar), pero asi a simple vista, no veo como llega a ese slew rate (el cual esta justamente limitado por la carga y descarga dinamica de esos capacitores).


Fogonazo dijo:


> Respuesta teórica a la frecuencia, ¿ Límite inferior ?


Esta acoplado en DC. Generalmente en amplis acoplados asi, el limite inferior lo especifican como DC.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Diseño de 1997


Un servo de DC le hubiese agregado (en el que justamente se utilizan amplificadores VFB).

Dentro del ambito DIY, este amplificador es conocido, y mas justamente por "caracteristica" de un slew rate de 300V/us. No se que tal han sido las opiniones sobre la escucha.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> .....Generalmente en amplificadores con salidas MOSFETs son innecesarios, debido a la alta impedancia que presentan, en diseños de alta potencia puede que sean necesarios.......


No lo simulé (Todavía), pero posiblemente el elevado Slew Rate necesite esa disposición.


juanma dijo:


> ...Esta acoplado en DC. Generalmente en amplis acoplados asi, el limite inferior lo especifican como DC.


! Hasta que alguien se dio cuenta ¡ 
Respecto a las opiniones, se comenta algo sobre los agudos excepcionales, pero no pude encontrar mas data

Otro detalle es la alta corriente de biass, 300mA.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 13, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Otro detalle es la alta corriente de biass, 300mA.


Con tanta corriente de reposo, no implica un mayor calentamiento de la etapa?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Con tanta corriente de reposo, no implica un mayor calentamiento de la etapa?



Sip, como 7W por transistor, pero te garantiza muy baja distorsión de cruce.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 13, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, como 7W por transistor, pero te garantiza muy baja distorsión de cruce.


Eso me recuerda a los amplificadores Technics "New Class A" que mantenian una corriente de polarización constante para asegurarse de que el transistor "este listo" al momento de la conmutación, se obtenía una excelente calidad a cambio de una gran temperatura.

​


----------



## juanma (Oct 13, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No lo simulé (Todavía), pero posiblemente el elevado Slew Rate necesite esa disposición.


No lo creo, ya que la velocidad final del ampli va a estar dada por la etapa mas "lenta". La etapa de salida no esta compensada, lo que entra, sale. No tiene ninguna limitacion en velocidad, salvo la del propio transistor.

Ese arreglo de driver lo he visto pero en electronica de potencia, cuando utilizas MOSFET como elementos on off o PWM, donde es importante cargar rapidamente la capacidad del MOSFET.

Si da el slew rate que dice, creo que debemos ver que hace en la etapa de amplificacion de voltaje, y como esta compensada. Fijate que la utiliza en modo cascode, a traves de los transistores 2N5551/2N5401, pero esta implementado de una manera "no convencional". He visto algo llamado "dynamic cascode", no se si sera este caso.


Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Hasta que alguien se dio cuenta ¡


 


Fogonazo dijo:


> Respecto a las opiniones, se comenta algo sobre los agudos excepcionales, pero no pude encontrar mas data


En diyaudio hay un post, voy a ver si lo miro por arriba a ver que dicen.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Otro detalle es la alta corriente de biass, 300mA.


El dato interesante es saber con que corriente se polariza al VAS. 
El slew rate esta dado por SR = I / Cdom

Por cierto, has pensado en la forma en la que se mide ese slew rate?

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 24, 2010)

Hablando de etapas atipicas, me llamo la atención un amplificador Accuphase, me preguntaba, que hacen esos transistores? (los marcados en rojo).



Pude identificar que usa salida FET y que el operacional es para la corrección DC


----------



## Cacho (Dic 24, 2010)

Se ve como algún tipo de refuerzo eso de ahí.

Fijate que cuando la tensión en el emisor de Q9 llega a 3V7, empieza a conducir una fracción de la corriente total. Eso de los 3V7 sale del zener que tiene ahí (de 3V) y el diodo en directa.
Quedan los dos conduciendo, sólo que el bipolar tiene una resistencia de 1r5 en el emisor y el MOS no tiene más que la de 0r22. El bipolar va "más relajado".

Diría yo que usa ambos transistores en paralelo y el umbral ese hace que corten los dos en el mismo punto. El MOS va a quedar con un Vds de 5V más o menos, o sea que la tensión máxima de la onda de salida será la de alimentación menos 5V. El bipolar tiene 3V7 más la caída interna (0,7V), lo que nos da 4V4... Muy cerca uno del otro...

Estimo que van en paralelo, con el MOS haciendo la parte más pesada del trabajo y el BJT un poco menos (8 veces menos).
No se me termina de ocurrir a estas horas y en esta fecha la función exacta, pero ya vendrá alguien después de Navidad y te dirá. O me pondré a matar resaca mañana con este esquema.

Saludos y feliz Navidad.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 25, 2010)

Te refieres a una funcion similar a los amplificadores Clase G?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 25, 2010)

So...

En realidad el umbral que queda antes de que empiece a conducir el BJT es una cosa indeseada, pero necesaria para que el bipolar no se "coma" la última parte de la onda.

Vamos de nuevo pero en sentido opuesto: El MOS va a conducir hasta que su Vds sea de algo como 5V, eso quiere decir que la onda va a tener una cresta de valor de pico igual a la tensión de alimentación menos esos 5V. Si el bipolar no tuviera esas caídas antes de la base, podría seguir conduciendo aún cuando el MOS estaría "clippeando".

No encuentro el datasheet de los MOS, así que no puedo asegurar nada (aunque lo encontrara, tampoco podría ), pero apuesto a que le "bajan" el nivel de la base para que no se queden solos conduciendo en los picos los bipolares y que conduzcan en paralelo ambos transistores durante la mayor parte posible de la onda. No sé para qué ni por qué lo diseñaron así, pero alguna razón tendrán los muchachos...

En un ClaseG tenés un riel más de alimentación que sólo se habilita cuando la salida requiere más amplitud, acá hay simplemente un retraso que podríamos llamar "daño colateral" que deriva de evitar que el bipolar se quede conduciendo solito allá arriba en la cresta.
Puedo estar equivocado (no sería raro), pero se me hace que es así.

Saludos


----------



## juanma (Dic 25, 2010)

Lo estuve viendo un poco y no salen los datasheets de ninguno de los FETs.
Lo mismo que los transistores Q17/19.

Como dice Cacho, clase G no es porque necesitas mas alimentaciones. Y dudo muchisimo que Accuphase llegue a usar clase G, aumentar la eficiencia de un amplificador no es algo compatible con lo High End (lease High $$$).

A simple vista pareciera protección. Generalemente en FETs o MOSFETs se coloca un zener entre G y S, de manera de que por estatica no se perfore la aislación y se estropee el transistor. Hay una limitación de corriente por Q5/7.

Ese arreglo no permite mayor excursión de la señal. No recuerdo si el tipo de protección de corriente dado por Q5/7 es factor de distorsión. Capaz que ese arreglo esta justamente para minimizar eso.

O es alguna configuración de marketing (etapa de salida avanzada FET/BJT) que poco tenga que ver con una razon especifica. Al colocar un transistor en paralelo a un FET, uno desaprovecha su característica de alta impedancia, porque coloca algo de menor impedancia de entrada. Ademas colocar un dioco en serie es un elemento mas de distorsión, porque la curva de transferencia es exponencial.

En, es interesante y estaria bueno ver que otras opciones puede haber.

Si quieren pasar un buen tiempo analizando configuraciones, vean la pagina japonesa. Es otra filosofia de diseño, desde mi punto de vista, un poco mas audaz.

Saludos y felices fiestas


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 25, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> A simple vista pareciera protección. Generalemente en FETs o MOSFETs se coloca un zener entre G y S, de manera de que por estatica no se perfore la aislación y se estropee el transistor. Hay una limitación de corriente por Q5/7.


El detalle es que el diodo no toca el FET para nada, solo lleva la señal proveniente del driver y de ahi al zener que a su vez alimenta la base del BJT  Solo me quedan 2 opciones posibles: 
A) Los transistores cubren un umbral que los FETs no pueden a cierto nivel.
B) Marketing, marketing, marketing


----------



## juanma (Dic 25, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> El detalle es que el diodo no toca el FET para nada, solo lleva la señal proveniente del driver y de ahi al zener que a su vez alimenta la base del BJT  Solo me quedan 2 opciones posibles:
> A) Los transistores cubren un umbral que los FETs no pueden a cierto nivel.
> B) Marketing, marketing, marketing



Por eso mismo, la supuesta protección es llevada a cabo por el diodo+zerner+transistor. Es decir, la tensión Vgs maxima nunca va a poder ser mayor que 0.6V+3.8V+0.6V ~ 5V.

Veo si junto las ganas suficientes y pruebo algo en Spice a ver que sale.

PD: Accuphase tiene un marketing exquisito! sino miren cualquier pdf de sus productos y vean el satisfacción que produce leerlos, esta todo muy bien armado, prolijo, con esquemas, etc. Y los tableros rebatibles de los preamp... un lujo!!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 25, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> Por eso mismo, la supuesta protección es llevada a cabo por el diodo+zerner+transistor. Es decir, la tensión Vgs maxima nunca va a poder ser mayor que 0.6V+3.8V+0.6V ~ 5V.


No me convence que eso actúe como protección. La resistencia de 1r5 en los emisores no me deja verlo de esa manera. ¿Tenés el esquema completo, Rat? (a ver cómo trabaja el resto del ampli).

Yo sigo apostando por una configuración marketinera tiracuetes con luces y estrellitas, por lo menos hasta que aparezca un datasheet de esos malditos MOSFET que no encontré. El bipolar es uno comunazo, nada especial.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 25, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> PD: Accuphase tiene un marketing exquisito! sino miren cualquier pdf de sus productos y vean el satisfacción que produce leerlos, esta todo muy bien armado, prolijo, con esquemas, etc. Y los tableros rebatibles de los preamp... un lujo!!


La verdad si, da gusto no mas mirar la pagina...



Cacho dijo:


> ¿Tenés el esquema completo, Rat? (a ver cómo trabaja el resto del ampli).


Sip, lo postee aqui junto con otro que tenia una configuración similar, en este caso usaba FETs como drivers para los BJTs 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/367423/ _ 
Cabe destacar que los chinos venden el PCB del Accuphase E210


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 17, 2011)

Volviendo a las etapas poco comunes, les muestro una etapa Sansui de la seria Alpha ($$$$), a mi parecer es toda una obra maestra de la ingenería y comento que el diagrama que muestro es un solo canal, se trata de un amplificador totalmente simetrico y con entrada balanceada...

​


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2011)

Mi dios, en mi vida había visto tanta simetría (Dejando de lado la geometría). Benditas señales balanceadas.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 17, 2011)

Cabe destacar que ese amplificador tiene 100W rms, 0.005% THD y responde a señales de 4Hz a 200Khz


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 25, 2011)

Aqui traigo otro ampli interesante, aunque tengo mis dudas sobre el, segun es un amplificador Clase D, a ver que opinan..:


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 25, 2011)

Mmm, para ser ClassD, con esos Tr´s Finales de la época de Einstein... No lo creo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2011)

No me deja verla 

EDITO : Ahora si 

http://www.afiata.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Amplifier-circuit-using-2sk79-K312.png

Ahora que recuerdo , yo ya había visto este circuito , utiliza solo mosfet N . . . pero *dos fuentes dobles* .

Había Googleado "only N mosfets"

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2012)

Otra etapa interesante, excitadores en paralelo y los finales sin realimentación.

Dice tener:
Respuesta desde 20Hz a 200KHz
110W en 4Ω y 120 en 8Ω

​


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra etapa interesante, excitadores en paralelo y los finales sin realimentación.
> 
> Dice tener:
> Respuesta desde 20Hz a 200KHz
> ...



de donde sacaste eso fogo?..... soft clipping en los VAS tres drivers en paralelo para un par de mosfet.....y fuentes de corriente en serie con los finales (son los mosfet con la compuerta contra drain) para mi que es para aumentar la impedancia de salida, inclusive tiene mayor impedancia aun puesto que no realimenta desde la salida.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> de donde sacaste eso fogo?..... soft clipping en los VAS tres drivers en paralelo para un par de mosfet.....y fuentes de corriente en serie con los finales (son los mosfet con la compuerta contra drain) para mi que es para aumentar la impedancia de salida, inclusive tiene mayor impedancia aun puesto que no realimenta desde la salida.....



Viene de una página rusa, según pude traducir (Pero poco) el soft clipping está específicamente buscado y la impedancia de salida se nota en los parámetros de potencia / Impedancia de carga.

Unos comentarios mas atrás hay otra etapa con un juego de excitadores para cada MOSFET de salida.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 6, 2012)

el soft clipping de este circuito es MUY parecido a lo que hago yo en mis amplis... lo que me llama la atencion es, no tiene multiplicador Vbe, es mas, tiene mosfet de compuerta lateral, podrian haber puesto directamente un preset en vez de los benditos dioditos para ajustar la corriente de reposo....


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2012)

Otro vicho raro para la colección. Mirar bien antes de decir ¿ Que tiene de raro ?

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2012)

Las fuentes separadas es conocido.

EDITO : el doble amplificador diferencial ya lo he visto.

Push pull a la antigua ?

Las realimentaciones ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las fuentes separadas es conocido.


 Tibio


> EDITO : el doble amplificador diferencial ya lo he visto.


 Frío,  Frío


> Push pull a la antigua ?


 Frío,  Frío


> Las realimentaciones ?


 Frío,  Frío


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2012)

Claro , las fuentes no están en serie , sino enfrentadas , producioendo un efecto similar a los push pull a transformador.

Ya te busco un circuito parecido


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> .....Ya te busco un circuito parecido



Otro donde se ve mas claro

Ver el archivo adjunto 56366​
El transformador de salida se conecta entre K1 y K2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.tubecad.com/2004/blog0006.htm

Otra de las características es que cada transistor-válvula solo ve la tensión de una fuente y no el doble.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2012)

Y otra mas.

​
Y su correspondiente etapa de entrada y VAS


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 11, 2012)

Wow, a primera vista, muchos transistores!

Me agrada la idea de manejar cada mosfet de potencia por separado.

Saludos!


----------



## maton00 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Wow, a primera vista, muchos transistores!
> 
> Me agrada la idea de manejar cada mosfet de potencia por separado.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Eso es algo dificil de controlar todos los drivers deverian tener el  mismo hfe, estar a la mima temperatura; de lo contrario solo unos  cuantos mosfets manejarian todo el switcheado de la potencia, y los  demas estarian de adorno, convendria mas aparear los mosfets y poner  resistencias de potencia


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 15, 2012)

Aqui unos simpaticos diseños japonés...:





Estos son clase A:
Este es de 100W




Y este es tan raro que no tengo idea de que clase es 







Este es otro Clase A


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 5, 2013)

Divagando por Internet, volví a toparme con un diagrama poco usual, se trata de un Accuphase P-300X y noté algo que me dio curiosidad, ¿Porque usan MosFETs como drivers? 
​
2SK213 y 2SJ76


----------



## crimson (Jul 5, 2013)

El Dr. Jagodic también utiliza Mosfet de driver y salida BJT... habría que investigar...
Saludos C


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 5, 2013)

los amplis Segal, tambien usan drivers mosfet, yo tengo el presentimiento, que es para no cargar a los VAS, ya que a baja frecuencia los mosfet presentan alta impedancia... aunque esa impedancia sea muchisimo mas dependiente de la frecuencia...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 5, 2013)

Pero usar un MosFET como driver de un BJT no es prácticamente usar un IGBT?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 5, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> http://i.imgur.com/ybd94yp.jpg



Y es costumbre, porque si se fijan, en este modelo también lo hicieron 




​
Por cierto, notaron como manejan la alimentación de este?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2014)

Éste sistema se usó convenientemente cuando los transistores eran para poco voltaje , quizás cercano a los 60V , poniendo y driveando dos transistores en serie se lograba aumentar el voltaje de operación.

Luego también he visto que los usan para dividir la disipación de potencia , dividiendo el voltaje , quizás mas visto en clase A.

Y nada tiene que ver con clase H o G o con los "inyectores"


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 13, 2014)

Por lo que veo, uno de los transistores de la serie, siempre está encendido, cierto?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 1, 2014)

Interesante esto de la salida flotante balanceada, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2014)

Sería una especie de Push-pull no?

Me equivovo o la entrada de abajo debería ser -Input   ?

*Creo* que originalmente esas etapas se hicieron porque los Mosfets aguantaban muy poca tensión, entonces en esa configuración con dos fuentes flotantes *si se podía*


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 1, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sería una especie de Push-pull no?
> 
> Me equivovo o la entrada de abajo debería ser -Input   ?
> 
> *Creo* que originalmente esas etapas se hicieron porque los Mosfets aguantaban muy poca tensión, entonces en esa configuración con dos fuentes flotantes *si se podía*


No 2M, es una adaptacion del circlotron (con valvulas) a mosfets... Tiene la firma de tubecad...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 1, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sería una especie de Push-pull no?
> 
> Me equivovo o la entrada de abajo debería ser -Input   ?


 Creo que sí...



hazard_1998 dijo:


> No 2M, es una adaptacion del circlotron (con valvulas) a mosfets... Tiene la firma de tubecad...



Interesante, porque he visto que Yamaha está usando esta configuración...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 1, 2014)

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...MQFjAD&usg=AFQjCNFoap7_xM_XuOciCJo6EWY3jff75A


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 1, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sería una especie de Push-pull no?
> 
> Me equivovo o la entrada de abajo debería ser -Input   ?
> 
> *Creo* que originalmente esas etapas se hicieron porque los Mosfets aguantaban muy poca tensión, entonces en esa configuración con dos fuentes flotantes *si se podía*



Dosmetros, estoy de acuerdo con vos, es una especie de push-pull, de hecho la configuración Circlotron no es más que un Parallel Push Pull , o su acrónimo PPP.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2017)

Mas etapas de salida _*"Poco ortodoxas"*_












​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2017)

*Un bicho clase "G", teóricos 600W-8Ω / 1000W-4Ω* ​
Ver el archivo adjunto 162387​


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 14, 2017)

Otro G peke pero muy bueno.

200W = 8Ω
360 = 4Ω
Distorsión Armónica = 0.008%


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 15, 2017)

Esta bonito, solo que el 2sb681 y complemeto normalmente no dan mas de 80W, y a ese voltaje estan muy asustados ya, perdon si me equivoco


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 15, 2017)

nasaserna dijo:
			
		

> Esta bonito, solo que el 2sb681 y complemeto normalmente no dan mas de 80W, y a ese voltaje estan muy asustados ya, perdon si me equivoco



Se fijo como están conectados los transistores con los Mosfet, es como sumar a la salida un clase C  mas un clase B  da como resultante un clase G.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 15, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Un bicho clase "G", teóricos 600W-8Ω / 1000W-4Ω* ​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 162387​


 Apostaría que es un clase H antiguo.... El Clase G modula proporcionalmente en función de los drivers, el Clase H conecta y desconecta en función al nivel de tensión de salida...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2017)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Apostaría que es un clase H antiguo.... *El Clase G modula proporcionalmente en función de los drivers*, el Clase H conecta y desconecta en función al nivel de tensión de salida...


*Opción II* 

Amarillo: Tensión sobre los rail´s 

Ver el archivo adjunto 162401​


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 16, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Opción II*
> 
> Amarillo: Tensión sobre los rail´s
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 162401​



Se parece mucho al diseño de Harald Reider rediseñado de un viejo amplificador de los 80 y esta:babear::babear: 








http://www.angelfire.com/sd/paulkemble/sound8g.html


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 17, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 162401


 Efectivamente, opera en Clase H...  Solo que ahora han mejorado mucho y el disparo es "cuadrado"


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2017)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Efectivamente, opera en Clase H...  Solo que ahora han mejorado mucho y el disparo es "cuadrado"


O escalonado


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 17, 2017)

Ah sí, estan los multi-steppers, pero aún los considero brujería , y los clase TD, ni hablar...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 20, 2018)

Así como cuando te das cuenta de que los canadienses tienen muy poco que hacer y se inventan cada cosa... 
​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2018)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Así como cuando te das cuenta de que los canadienses tienen muy poco que hacer y se inventan cada cosa...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 163204​


Mas rebuscado, pero el *mismo* concepto

Supe tener un par de equipos Bryston y me arrepiento de ya  tenerlos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 22, 2018)

Me parece que aparte del doble Sziklai, los finales están en cascada para abusar de ellos, quizás?


----------



## jestrada8 (Jul 12, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mas etapas de salida _*"Poco ortodoxas"*_
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 154599
> ...


guaooo que curioso '''?y como se hace con la realimentacion¿


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2018)

jestrada8 dijo:


> guaooo que curioso '''?y como se hace con la realimentacion¿


No poseen.
Existe una tendencia en audio (Que NO comparto) que reivindica _*"Re-alimentación es malo"*_


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2019)

Una etapa de potencia "Exótica" 
*Amplificador Winfield* 
Potencia: *100W*
Respuesta a frecuencia: *DC-10MHz*
Slew rate: *1000V/µS *

*



*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2019)

" ¿Kuanto trancizto ai ke agrgar para yebarla a 2000 guats? "


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 14, 2019)

Algo que me llamó la atención y no entiendo con qué malvada intención hacen esto, pero para que llevar a GND la salida del amplificador? Es un Crown Macrotech 1200 🤔


----------

